# Hamsters nails getting too long advice



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello, 
I have noticed my hamsters nails getting longer and they hurt a small bit when I told him. Please could anyone offer advice on natural ways to get them to file down. Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

You can place a rock in your hamsters cage, you need to clean and sterilise it first. I'll find a video about that and edit this post.

Found it:


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes rocks are the best way to file them, I would suggest putting them somewhere that the hamster has to walk, for an example next to a water bottle or in front of a wheel as they may ignore it if it's just in a corner somewhere.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you might do that myself later!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Ella Brathwaite said:


> Hello,
> I have noticed my hamsters nails getting longer and they hurt a small bit when I told him. Please could anyone offer advice on natural ways to get them to file down. Thank you


Does your hamster have access to a sand bath? All hamsters should for coat health. However digging in said sand also helps keep their nails short - and in all my experience with hamster rescue, it's really only those without appropriate access who have overgrown nails.

The main other reason for overgrown nails though is old age - which is linked because y'know, if you're old you'll be exercising much less, including scratching in sand. If this is the case with your guy then an additional stone in the cage (even one in a frequently accessed location) is unlikely to help much since that still requires a certain level of activity. Best bet in this situation is to trim them directly - if you're not confident to do this yourself, most vet nurses will help you out.


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Torin. said:


> Does your hamster have access to a sand bath? All hamsters should for coat health. However digging in said sand also helps keep their nails short - and in all my experience with hamster rescue, it's really only those without appropriate access who have overgrown nails.
> 
> The main other reason for overgrown nails though is old age - which is linked because y'know, if you're old you'll be exercising much less, including scratching in sand. If this is the case with your guy then an additional stone in the cage (even one in a frequently accessed location) is unlikely to help much since that still requires a certain level of activity. Best bet in this situation is to trim them directly - if you're not confident to do this yourself, most vet nurses will help you out.


Hello thank you for the advice ! I do have a sand bath for him he just hasn't used it in the last couple of days as I'm waiting for the new sand to arrive along with his upgraded cage. I'm hoping that with the sand and rocks they will get a bit shorter. Thank you so much !


----------

